# eng won't go above 2500 rpm, black smoke



## oh_well (Aug 27, 2005)

have a 94 altima, engine cranks but when you give it gas it won't go above 2500 rpm and the engine seems to be idling up and down. i have replaced the distributor, wires and plugs, fuel filter, and air flow meter with three different ones. Has symptoms similar to a frined of mine's rx-7 when you gave it gas and the catalytic was plugged and gurgling back though the intake. has anyone had this type of situation, someone said it was the fuel pump. but the car will run up to the 2500 rpm before it starts bucking and shoooting out black smoke...


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It's a MAF problem.


----------

